# Pension Initiative Not Working



## RoisinC (10 Feb 2005)

The PRSA initiative is not working but the tone of the Pension Board's quarterly update seems at odds with the facts that;


90% of Designated schemes are shells (no members)

Of the 45,000 policies since the initaive started, less than half are to employees (so the rest are just substitutes for Personal Pensions)

Sales to employees in Q4 2004 are 50% of the prior year


A long way off 70% coverage - let's face up to that now!


----------



## ajapale (10 Feb 2005)

Hi Roisin,

Welcome to AAM and thanks for starting what might be an interesting debate.

Does anyone know what the *original objectives of the PRSA shceme* were? If so perhaps if they could list them here and we could determine in an objective fashion whether they were met or not. And to what extent the targets have been met.

ajapale


----------

